# What low light plants will my turtles not eat?



## allis64 (Jan 8, 2011)

:fish::fish:Hi! Does anyone know of some low light plants my red eared slider turtles will not eat? How about anubias?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Turtles and aquatic plants do not mix... They'll eat anything green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

seems even if they dont eat them they would tear them up anyway


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

A lot of aquatic plants can be poisonous to turtles if consumed, too. You'd have to investigate that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Fish (Jan 7, 2011)

If you want plants in a turtle tank you're going to have to go with bog plants planted riparium style but you'd have to keep the turtles reaching the plant. I've kept red ears for well over a decade and they tear up anything green as aznfish kid said. I dunno what's poisonous and what's not plant wise for them I never bothered trying to plant their tank after an experiment many years ago. They started off carnivorous but as they got older and larger they grew fond of greens and are now vegetarian. I keep mine outdoors and they ate my grass clippings mowing my lawn before I could get them out of their tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i had pothos with my turtles, they picked at it, but it grew so quick it never looked bad. (you can keep the roots in the water, but the leaves and stems need to be out of water.)


----------



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

my turtles eat everything. i know there are at least 20 north american aquatic plants they will eat and believe me when i tell you they will even try the ones they are not supposed to eat. I have 7 RES now. they esat everything green and uproot what they don't!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juicebox hero (Oct 15, 2011)

I've experimented with anacharis and hornwort personally. Michelangelo didn't seem to bother anacharis when it was planted/anchored, surprisingly. However, as soon as the plants break free, he ravages them. I have a few (very) young Texas cichlids in there that munch away right next to my RES. It's pretty comical.


----------

